# Oxygen system في الطائرة!!(2)



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

المنظم Regulators :




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 726x465 وحجمها 39 كيلو بايت.




Diluter demand regulators :

يستخدم هذا النوع في الطائرات النفاثة من قبل طاقم الرحلة. عند وضع ذراع الإمداد supply lever على الوضع ON ينتقل الأكسجين من المصدر إلى المنظم. يوجد صمام مخفض لضغط عند مدخل المنظم يقوم على تقليل الضغط للكمية المناسبة للمنظم . هناك صمام يسمى الDemand valve صمام الحاجة يقوم بغلق كل تدفق للأكسجين إلى الأقنعة حتى يقوم حامل القناع بالشهيق وبالتالي تقليل الضغط داخل المنظم وهذا يؤدي إلى تحريك الحاجز Demand diaphragm مما يؤدي إلى فتح ال Demand valve لكي يتدفق الأكسجين من خلال المنظم إلى القناع.

يقوم هذا المنظم بخلط الهواء الموجود بالمقصورة بالأكسجين من خلال مدخل الهواء Inlet air . عند وجود دخان داخل الطائرة وأي لأي سبب يجب إستخدام أكسجين صافي يجب تغيير oxygen selector lever من وضع Normal إلى وضع 100% وهذا يعني عزل النظام من الهواء المحيط وإستخدام أكسجين صافي. وفي حالة الطوارئ Emergency يتم وضع Emergency lever إلى الوضع ON ويقوم بجعل صمام الحاجة Demand valve مفتوح ويتم تمرير الأكسجين بصفة مستمرة.




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 800x537 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت.








هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 650x535 وحجمها 43 كيلو بايت.





وهذا الرسم يبين توزيع شبكة نظام الأكسجين للطائرات الصغيرة




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 741x1024 وحجمها 34 كيلو بايت.






الأقنعة Masks :

تقوم على توصيل الأكسجين للمستخدم وهي نوعان :

1- أقنعة التدفق المستمر continuous flow masks :




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 453x265 وحجمها 25 كيلو بايت.





يكون على شكل قناع يغطي الفم والأنف معاً متصل بكيس يسمى بالrebreather bag

. هذا النوع من الأقنعة يسقط أتوماتيكياً من المقصورة العلوية عندما يكون هناك

إنخفاض حاد في الضغط داخل الطائرة. يدخل الأكسجين إلى القناع من خلال الجزء

السفلي من الكيس ويكون القناع مثبت على الوجه بحيث لا يكون مشدود بدرجة كبيرة

لكي يسمح بخروج الهواء مع الزفير. عند إستنشاق الأكسجين الموجود في الكيس إلى

داخل الرئتين يقوم النظام بتعبأة الكيس مرة أخرى

2-أقنعة التدفق عن الحاجة Demand type masks :


يقوم المنظم بضبط كمية الهواء المطلوبة ويجب عند إستخدام هذا القناع أن يكون مشدود على وجه المستخدم لمنع دخول أي هواء خارجي ويوجد من هذا النوع ما يكون على شكل قناع كامل للوجه ويستخدم في غرفة القيادة في حالة وجود دخان لذلك الضغط الزائد داخل القناع يمنع دخول أي هواء خارجي وهذا النوع متصل بالDiluter demand regulators الذي تحدثنا عن طريقة عمله في السابق.




ملاحظة أخيرة :

*التعامل مع هذا النظام خطير جداً إذا لم تتبع التعليمات المنصوص عليها في كتب الصيانة أو تعليمات المصنع.

*إستخدام أدوات السلامة المخصصة عن التعامل مع الأكسجين السائل.


*التأكد من خلو العدة المستخدمة من أي نوع من الزيوت وتنظيفها جيداً قبل البدء بالعمل.

أنواع Oxygen cylinder





















تحياتي للجميع




منقول عن منتدى الطيران
المصدر الجمعيه الفلكيه بجده
__________________


----------

